# اريد اختيار بحث تكميلي لماجستير هندسه انتاج



## احمد اوست (9 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين انا طالب ماجستير اكملت دراسة الكورسات وتبقي لي عمل بحث تكميلي اريد المساعدة في اختيار موضوع مناسب للبحث وافضل ان يكون في مجال Cncاو Reverse Engineering او تطبيق برامج حاسوب في الانتاج ولكم مني خالص الشكر والامتنان


----------



## لماذا؟ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

هلا اخ احمد
ممكن تفيدنا عن دراستك اين تدرس في اي بلد واي جامعه
وهل دراسة ماجستير هندسة انتاج صعبه 
حيث انني ارغب في دراسة الماجستير


----------



## احمد اوست (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم آسف لم ادخل المنتدي لفترة لذا لم اطلع علي رسالتك انا درست ماجستير بالكورسات والبحث التكميلي في الهندسة الميكانيكة انتاج وهو مجال شيق وجميل وتبقي لي فقط اختيار البحث التكميلي


----------



## احمد ميكانيك (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
والله انا نفسي افيدك ولكني طالب باخر سنة 
لكن عندي خلفية كبيرة عن مجال الcnc 
في الكلية عندنا بيعملو كل سنة مشروع بال visual basic 
بيستخدموه في انو يجعلوه يقرا الرسم ويحولها الي اكواد يقراها ال func 21
حاجة كده زي ال win cam 
وعلي فكرة انا ديه تالت سنة ادرس فيها cnc 
وعندي خلفية كويسة والحمد لله 
عن ال func 21 وال pro engineer 
وان شاء الله حدرس لغلة تانية غير الfunc 
انا في مساعدتك في اي شئ لو تحب 
ووفقك الله في عملك هذا


----------



## لماذا؟ (18 ديسمبر 2008)

في اي دولة درست؟
وهل يوجد في بريطانيا جامعه تعطي ماستر في هندسة الانتاج؟
وهل من الممكن تفيدني اخي بسرعه


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (24 يناير 2013)

الاخ العزيز
من المشاريع والبحوث الجيدة في الماجستير ( دراسة العلاقة بين شروط القطع وتاكل قلم القطع ) او القو المؤثرة على قلم القطع في الخراطة والتفريز) او تعمل على الكلف والنقل والتتابع وتخطيط الانتاج.


----------

